# Kross cycles



## Apeman (27 Jun 2011)

Just seen these bikes at my LBS.They are from Poland and are Shimano specced with one model having hydraulic brakes- the rest are mechanical. Has anyone seen them or bought one as they retail at around £450. They seemed to be a bit heavy compared to a Trek sitting next to it. Any views or comments please.


----------



## mark barker (27 Jun 2011)

I have one of their road bikes and its fine... Done nearly 4k miles so far this year and all working as it should.


----------

